# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Ndonje recete se si gatuhet mishi i drerit ?

## PINK

pershendetje kuzhinierve te forumit  :buzeqeshje: 

pyetja e pare eshte ... a hahet mishi i drerit ?

dhe ndonjeri di si ta gatuash ate .. pervecse BBQ ?

PS: komshiu im ngeli duke me sjelle mish dreri ..por sdi si ta bej ..

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

lol , kojshia i mire , dera e xhenetit (parajses) thojne  :ngerdheshje: 
Mishi i drerit hahet dhe eshte shume i shijshem por si gatuhet , ketu s'te ndihmoj dot vetem se kujdes kur ta gatuash se mos ka ndonje cope gome makine perderisa kjo duhet te jete arma me te cilen eshte egzekutuar dreri i shkrete  :ngerdheshje:  pasi ne NJ , gjuetia e drerve eshte e paligjshme  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xemlo

Haje te gjalle, eshte shume i mire.....sidomos briret, jane shume te shijshem....

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Haje te gjalle, eshte shume i mire.....sidomos briret, jane shume te shijshem....


Mendova se ke lujt ti Xemlo, kur lexova këtë më sipër...Për çfarë brirësh flet ky?
....Por s'qenka DERRI, por dreri.     :pa dhembe:

----------


## tom pullings

> pershendetje kuzhinierve te forumit 
> 
> pyetja e pare eshte ... a hahet mishi i drerit ?
> 
> dhe ndonjeri di si ta gatuash ate .. pervecse BBQ ?
> 
> PS: komshiu im ngeli duke me sjelle mish dreri ..por sdi si ta bej ..



Hahet dhe eshte jashtezakonisht i mire! Tani, problemi eshte se, si ç'do mish "gjuetie", ose "i eger", ndoshta ka_ teper_ shije. Me kete dua te them dy gjera: 
 1. nese gatuhet ose sillet ne tavoline me ndonje shoqerim (zarzavate, sallata, salsa te ndryshme) eshte e nevojshme qe keto te jene te kondisura fort  dhe te kene shije sa me teper larg djathit ose ushqimeve qe vijne nga qumeshti. Ne shqiptaret (mendo taven e kosit) e kemi ves te keq perzjerjen e shijeve ne te njejten pjate, pa harmoni fare. Megjithese tava e kosit eshte perjashtim, sepse qingji eshte ndoshta i vetmi lloj mishi (edhe pak pula...) qe shkon mire me qumesht. 
 2. mos harro' se jo te gjitheve i pelqen era e mishit "te eger". Prandaj ky lloj mishi ka nevoje per kohera te gjata gatimi ose per ndonje ekspedient per te hequr eren. 

 Se pari duhet pare ç'fare pjese te drerit te kane sjelle. Une jam i bindjes se mishi i kuq (vici, derri, dreri ... ) jep maksimin kur gatuhet ne menyre te thjeshte.  Barbecue! Ne zgare ose thesht mbi zjarr duke e rrotulluar! Nuk ka shume nevoje per kripe.
 Pastaj secili mund ti vere prane ato zarvate, salsa, sallata qe do (kujdes ate qe te thashe me siper).


E kam te veshtire tani te te perkthej nga italishtja disa nga ingredientet e menyres se gatimit qe po ndjek.
Perpara kam edhe nje sugjerim tjeter:

http://www.askthemeatman.com/deer_co...nd_methods.htm

ketu gjen, ne anglisht, kohet e pjekjes.


Ja nje tjeter menyre gatimi:

CARNE DI CERVO AL FORNO (mish dreri ne furre)

Ingrediente.
Doza per 6: 

600  g  carne di cervo (MISH DRERI)
80  g  burro (GJALPE)
50  g  pancetta (_BACON_  I PRERE ME KUBE TE VOCKLA))
2  l  vino rosso (VERE E KUQE, ME CMIM TE ULET QE PERDORET PER GATIM)
1/2  bicchiere  vino bianco secco (VERE E BARDHE PER TE NJEJTIN QELLIM)

1  bicchiere  brodo (LENG MISHI - I BERE DUKE ZJERE "DADO" NE UJE)

1  bicchiere  aceto (UTHULL)

  cipolla (QEPE)

  alloro (DAFINE)

  timo (TRUMZE, LISEN)

  maggiorana (MANXURANE)

  prezzemolo (MAJDANOZ)

  pepe (PIPER)

  sale (KRIPE)




Mettete la carne di cervo a marinare nel vino rosso, aceto e qualche foglia di alloro, per circa 12 ore. 

Scolatela e asciugatela. In una casseruola, mettete il burro e metà della pancetta, ponetevi sopra la carne, cospargete di prezzemolo, cipolla, erbe aromatiche tritate, sale e pepe. Aggiungete infine il resto della pancetta e versate il vino. 

Coprite con un foglio di carta oleata e infornate; se occorre, bagnate con brodo. 

MBUSH NJE KUSI ME VERE TE KUQE, FUTE MISHIN E DRERIT BRENDA DHE LERE PER NJA 12 ORE (per ate punen e eres, PO JO VETEM, EDHE PER TE BERE ME TE BUTE).
nXIRRENI, HIQNI VEREN DHE THAHENI. NE NJE TIGAN TE THELLE DHE TE GJERE VER GJALPIN (PER MUA ESHTE GJITHMONE ME I MIRE, ME I SHENDETSHEM, VAJI I ULLIRIT ME NJE MAJE HUDHER), GJYSMEN E SASISE SE BACON- IT (PRAPE, UNE MENDOJ SE SPECK DO TE ISHTE ME MIRE, MEGJITHATE TI NDIQ RECETEN "ZYRTARE" PO DESHE), VER MISHIN SIPER DUKE E MBULUAR ME MAJDANOZ, QEPE (QEPUSHKA TE VOGLA DO TE ISHTE SUGJERIMI IM), DAFINE TE THERMUAR, KRIPE E PIPER. PAS PAK (KUR TE KETE MARRE NJE VALE) HIDH KUSURIN E BACON-IT DHE VEREN E BARDHE. LERE EDHE PAK MBI ZJARR SA TE THITHE EDHE VEREN E BARDHE PASTAJ FUTE NE FURRE DUKE E MBULUAR ME _CARTA DA FORNO_  (LETER KASTILE PER FURRE) TE VAJISUR PAK. PO TE KETE NEVOJE, GJATE PJEKJES HIDHI HERE PAS HERE NJE CIKE LENG MISHI.

kohet dhe temperaturen e pjekjes i ke te link- u qe te dhashe me siper. 

te befte mire!

----------


## PINK

Tom Pullings .. te falenderoj shume per ndihmen tende ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

> Hahet dhe eshte jashtezakonisht i mire! Tani, problemi eshte se, si ç'do mish "gjuetie", ose "i eger", ndoshta ka_ teper_ shije. Me kete dua te them dy gjera: 
>  1. nese gatuhet ose sillet ne tavoline me ndonje shoqerim (zarzavate, sallata, salsa te ndryshme) eshte e nevojshme qe keto te jene te kondisura fort  dhe te kene shije sa me teper larg djathit ose ushqimeve qe vijne nga qumeshti. Ne shqiptaret (mendo taven e kosit) e kemi ves te keq perzjerjen e shijeve ne te njejten pjate, pa harmoni fare. Megjithese tava e kosit eshte perjashtim, sepse qingji eshte ndoshta i vetmi lloj mishi (edhe pak pula...) qe shkon mire me qumesht. 
>  2. mos harro' se jo te gjitheve i pelqen era e mishit "te eger". Prandaj ky lloj mishi ka nevoje per kohera te gjata gatimi ose per ndonje ekspedient per te hequr eren. 
> 
>  Se pari duhet pare ç'fare pjese te drerit te kane sjelle. Une jam i bindjes se mishi i kuq (vici, derri, dreri ... ) jep maksimin kur gatuhet ne menyre te thjeshte.  Barbecue! Ne zgare ose thesht mbi zjarr duke e rrotulluar! Nuk ka shume nevoje per kripe.
>  Pastaj secili mund ti vere prane ato zarvate, salsa, sallata qe do (kujdes ate qe te thashe me siper).
> 
> 
> E kam te veshtire tani te te perkthej nga italishtja disa nga ingredientet e menyres se gatimit qe po ndjek.
> ...


recete fantstike.
faleminderit edhe nga ana ime, sepse me pelqejne shume gatimet, dhe idete e ndryshme!

Gjithashtu mishi i derrit, nqs nuk eshte berxolle, por thjesht i prere ne fela, (madje po te kete pak kocke jep me teper shije ne keto gjellet klasike shqiptare te meposhtme) behet shume i mire gjelle me laker, bamje, presh, dhe arme.
Vihet mishi te thahet pak, ne zjarr mesatar, dhe me pas i hidhet vaji (une perdor vaj ulliri) shtohet qepe e grire dhe hudhra te grira, kaurdisen derisa te marrin nje ngjyre ari, shtohen bamjet, ose lakra, ose armeja (per gjellen me presh nuk eshte e nevojshme te vihet qepe) domate e grire, ose salce domate, ereza, mund t'i shtosh sipas deshires, piper te zi, ose rigon, ose najazme, mund t'i shtosh sa per arome pak spec te kuq te grire, ose thjesht pak piper te kuq, nje filxhan kafeje uje, dhe mbulohen me kapak, mire, dhe lihen ne zjarr te ngadalshem per afersisht 1 ore. Mund te shoqerohet me pilaf, ose pure patatesh ose lulelakre. 
(nje sugjerim ne lidhje me karta da furno-leter alumini)
Pershendetje, dhe oreks te mbare.

----------


## PINK

lol Manulaki behet fjale per mishin e *drerit* jo *derri*t  :ngerdheshje: 

ps: megjithate hyn ne pune dhe kjo receta jote .. thx  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

by the way .. dje e bera mishin me receten e rekomanduar nga Tom Pullings .. dhe me te vertete ja vlente .. cte haje mmmmm u be shume i shijshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

> lol Manulaki behet fjale per mishin e *drerit* jo *derri*t 
> 
> ps: megjithate hyn ne pune dhe kjo receta jote .. thx


ups, me falni, kam lexuar me sy, jo me mendje! Faleminderit Pink_Girl  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ElMajico

po deshet une iu them si gatuhet veza!! merret veza cahet,rrihet futet gjalpi skuqet merr djathe skuqet prape e hidhi ne pjate.Merr dhe sallaten(domate me mocarella=djathe fixim fare) edhe haet...  :shkelje syri:  po deshet te kurseni kohe merre vezen zieje qeroje dhe haje.Pacim ju pershendes te gjitheve..

----------


## Kreksi

më së miri është që ta futeni në furrë temp.250°C dhe nderkohë të pergatisni mishin e drerit në një pjat të dheut pakë të thellë por bën edhe nga cingu...
ti ngulitni më së 10 thelba  hudhër në mishë duke shpuar më një thike të mprehët...
pastaj ti preni së paku katër qepë dhe ti ndani në gjashtë copësh dhe ti futni ne furrë...
para se të fusni ne furrë veri së paku 120 gr.tlyen lope ose lule dielli..
lere të s'kuqet mirë derisa të dali një aromë e këndëshme...
më së miri shkon edhe më patate natyrale pa i gjveshur fare dhe i pjek...
por kur ti sherbejsh në pjatë kurrsesi mos e perdor thiken se ndalon avullosjen , por perdori dy piruj kthyer nga kurrizi njeri tjetrit..
keshtu që kur e sherbeni në pjatë së pari i hapni patatet e nxehta dhe mbi to hidhni pakë biber të zi, pastaj të gjithë salcen që ka mbetur nga yndyra e drerit të perziera me copa të mëdha qepe e ktheni mbi patate...
e mishin e preni veçmas në një pjat të gjërë ku secili do e gjejë shijen e tijë ..
më së miri do te ishte shpatulla e drerit porë edhe brinjët janë të këndshme... 

tani ju bëft mirë!

----------


## PINK

dreri jo derri. se kuptoj pse e hani drerin per derrin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Ne fakt pink doja te bashkoja te gjitha temat ne nje, por do bej dicka tjeter  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Orientalist

Hahaha, na shkrive o Pink
O Pink, te gjithe njerezit tani i ka shkuar mendja te DERRI per shkak te semundjes, qe u bofshin si ai, hrruu-hrruu, lol, dhe nuk e kane menduar asnjeri qe ti e ke fjalen per drerin e jo per DERRIN...
E hongren (hongrem) te gjithe...  :arushi:  :Lulja3: 

Shikoje leximin, per 1 ore 680 e fiuuu lexime, ufaaaaaaaaaaaa more DRER, per pak sa na u bere DERR... lol

----------

